# HP Laserjet 6MP - Mac OSX 10.6



## GarthPatrick (Jun 30, 2010)

I have an HP Laserjet 6MP connected (via USB) to a MacBookPro. I just updated to OSX 10.6. The 6MP stopped working. It appears to the system to be offline. I reconnected it to an old Mac, OSX 10.3; it still works OK there. I downloaded a new copy of the HP drivers (from HP); still no go. It worked OK on the MacBook on OSX 10.4, the original OS on the MacBook. What's up with 10.6?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Apple recently released new HP drivers and your model appears to be on the list.

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL907

I would suggest deleting the current printer and than re-adding the printer. (in System preferences)


----------



## GarthPatrick (Jun 30, 2010)

Headrush,

Thanks for the Info. The HP 6MP sort of works now. The "secret" was to delete and re-add the printer. I have an HP and a Gutenprint driver available. The printer is still stopping with a red light error on the printer (off and on). I'm beginning to think that the printer has an intermittent hardware problem (The printer is over 15 years old!).

I'll try it for a while and see what happens.

Thanks again for all your help.

G


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

GarthPatrick said:


> I have an HP and a Gutenprint driver available.


Is the one from HP or the one from Apple I linked too?

If it's the HP one, I would suggest using the Apple one since it was recently released and specifically said it was updated for 10.6

P.S. This is assuming that the HP one isn't the same as the Apple one, but usually they aren't.


----------

